# Is Jack3d the best pre workout supplement?



## StayLean21 (Mar 23, 2012)

Seems like everyone is using it nowadays. I heard they are being pulled off the shelves at some place. What do you think about jack3d?


----------



## SFW (Mar 23, 2012)

A box of Bronkaid & a can of Folgers is a lot cheaper and better, imo.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2012)

I get better results from LHJO


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I get better results from LHJO



Weird I just want to nap after LHJO, I sure as shit don't want to work out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Weird I just want to nap after LHJO, I sure as shit don't want to work out.



Your Jewish cawk must be a disadvantage


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 23, 2012)

I liked jacked really well and have used several tubs. 
But as you mentioned it's being pulled from many shelves. 
The co I buy all my supplements from no longer carries it. Something about a ingredient in it not being completly safe.
So I have switched back to a gaspari product called super pump 250 max. I like it real well but also use a new one called 1 More rep. 
To be honest though It's a lot cheaper just to buy a bottle of straight caffeine pills. I get a bottle of 100 for about 5.50 and I take a half before work outs with a protein drink and this is likely money better spent.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 23, 2012)

Products containing DMAA are still readily available. Unless the OP is in the service or a drug tested athlete who's guidelines fall under WADA, your G2G. 

With that said, look into iForce Maximize 2.0. Research has shown that it is pretty damn effective compared to Jack3d.


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 23, 2012)

Jack really screwed with me. Too jittery. I switched to Evogens EVP and am loving it. It's a little more expensive but no jitters, no flush, and I can fall asleep at night after taking it. Taken just 15 min pre wo and I'm focused and energized. Tried a wo without it and could tell the difference. IMHO.


----------



## colochine (Mar 23, 2012)

Black coffee and blow are the best PWO.


----------



## jadean (Mar 23, 2012)

Lit up and jacked are awesome. Ive heard good things about muscle marinade and craze.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 23, 2012)

I like Jack3d very much.  Never went pass 1 scoop ever though.  Been meaning to read up on the claims of it being unsafe as I would love to know why, just haven't gotten around to it.  I stopped taking it for almost 3 months now, was planning on finishing the tub wheni get going again.  But I might holdoff till I find out what's going on with the ingredients...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 23, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I like Jack3d very much.  Never went pass 1 scoop ever though.  Been meaning to read up on the claims of it being unsafe as I would love to know why, just haven't gotten around to it.  I stopped taking it for almost 3 months now, was planning on finishing the tub wheni get going again.  But I might holdoff till I find out what's going on with the ingredients...



DMAA is a CNS stimulant. The reason why it's getting a bad rap is because people are either taking to much or are not properly hydrating. You have to and I mean HAVE to increase your fluid intake while your on any kind of stimulant. Caffeine alone is a diuretic. Ephedrine and DMAA can cause urinary retention, dry mouth, etc.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks RaZr!  I drink at least a gallon of water a day, but warmer weather is upon us so I will be drinking 1.5+ daily...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 23, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Thanks RaZr!  I drink at least a gallon of water a day, but warmer weather is upon us so I will be drinking 1.5+ daily...



Good deal. Don't forget that quite a few pre-workout supplements have creatine in them. Thus, one would definitely need to increase their fluid intake as well.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Mar 24, 2012)

Jack3d did JACK for me; 1,2,3 scoops it didn't matter. I got better effects re-heating a cup of coffee or buying a sugar free energy drink.  Seems to be par for the course with a lot of PWO's. Some are great others are not just have to see how you respond to it.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 24, 2012)

i like mesomorph better than Jack3d.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Mar 24, 2012)

I noticed after about the 10th time using it, it did close to nothing for me anymore. Makes my gf's skin burn and tingle...weird


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 24, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> I noticed after about the 10th time using it, it did close to nothing for me anymore. Makes my gf's skin burn and tingle...weird


i didnt know you where suppose to rub it on your skin? to think this whole time ive been drinking it


----------



## juicespringsteen (Mar 24, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> i didnt know you where suppose to rub it on your skin? to think this whole time ive been drinking it




Haha sorry i didnt clarify.. after she drinks it, her skin burns


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 24, 2012)

I tried Jack3d early of last year and freaking went to sleep with in couple of hours. Just didn't like it. I tried out DS Craze grape off Orbit and was hooked for life. Taste good and ignites a fire in my a$$. 



StayLean21 said:


> Seems like everyone is using it nowadays. I heard they are being pulled off the shelves at some place. What do you think about jack3d?


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Your Jewish cawk must be a disadvantage



Could be.   I had the left hand-reverse grip jerk off (LHRGJO) going today.   Then I took a nap.   

Don't you guys with anteaters get tired after?


----------



## x~factor (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn, guess I am the only one that swears by Jack3d. I tried a couple of different brand but nothing compares to Jack3d. Even tried black coffee, it's just not the same. If it's true that it's getting pulled off the shelf then it's time for me to stack up.


----------



## btex34n88 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jack3d worked the first time i took it, but was worthless after that. Noxipro or NitraFlex work 10x better...


----------



## jimm (Mar 25, 2012)

hemo reage ultra concentrate my buddy gave me a scoop of it once and it was some gooood shit iv had jak3d b4 and its arite but i seem to build up a tolerance almost immiediatly.. first time i use it crazy pumps after that not alot!


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 25, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Haha sorry i didnt clarify.. after she drinks it, her skin burns



lol i know im just bustin your balls, i liked jack3d. i dont use pre w/o all the time so they work better for me when i do. i like jack3d and m5 but m5 is way to expensive, i will be trying craze ive heard good things about that also theres this new pre workout that a lot of poeople around here are using the comes in a bottle that looks just like jac3d but i forgot the name  heard its good tho. i mix it up i use different pre w/o's and no pre w/o's all the time so that way i dont really get used to them. i dont get hype and jittery like all my friends do on pre w/o i think thats more mental. i know when my pre workout is working becuase i find myself getting dry mouth if i dont drink enough water and also sometimes i notice my forehead tingles LMAO


----------



## jimm (Mar 25, 2012)

im sure its the beta alanine that cuses the tingling sensation people are speaking off.. feels kinda like fire ant under ur skin so im told... i dont get it tho.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 25, 2012)

^ i dont no about a fire ant, maybe its a different feeling but i was told the same thing. i get the tingling feeling usually only in my foreheard and ony for a few munites and its usually a few minutes after i start working out. it is no pain or burning its more of a tickle then its gone and i go hard


----------



## jimm (Mar 25, 2012)

^^ yeah if any one out there is getting a burning pain when taking jak3d id stop taking it straight away aha...


iv used no xplode, jak3d, some nitrox oxide pills from gaspari called plasma jet, and my buddy once gave me a scoop of hemo race ulta concentrate. 

no xpolde was shit it worked for my first workout got great pumps when i trained biceps then after that it didnt work i was having 3 scoops n couldnt feel nothin..

jak3d was alot better for me, just seems i build up a high tolerance to these pre workouts pretty quick! but as a whole jak3d was pretty good i actually liked it and would use it again!

nitrox oxide pills worked great sometimes and none atall others and u have to take like 10 of these big ass pills at once lol i think its more to do with timing with the n.o products supposed to wait quite a while for them to kick in, in ur system i think i was too impatient with them..


that hemo rage shit was crazy tho felt great pumps off it only used it once tho a freind let me try some of his.. i think thats defo the pwo i order next!


----------



## crazy fruits (Apr 1, 2012)

i,ve tryed loads of preworkout supps and got to say the best one is ds craze by far.nice clean energy and good pumps.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 1, 2012)

Craze has helped shred some fat too. I started taking Lecheeks Oxy ECa off Orbit one a day, then serving of craze before gym. I sweat like a pig in the dersert!


----------

